
Seth's Blog: When execution gets cheaper, so should planning - Harishseo
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2012/04/when-execution-gets-cheaper-so-should-planning.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Fsethsmainblog+%28Seth%27s+Blog%29
======
ArekDymalski
That's not the sufficient advice. The real advice would be - what to do when
you've build it and it doesn't work as expected. And that's something what
should be planned or you will loose time roaming in the darkness.

